# Systemanforderungen von WAR



## Octronix (5. November 2007)

keine ahnung obs dazu schonmal was im forum stand, habe aber leider dazu noch nix gefunden.

wie werden die systemsnaforderungen in etwa aussehen ?

thx für eure antworten =)


----------



## Sagardo (5. November 2007)

Ungefähr so, wie die Anforderungen von Dark Age of Camelot "Labyrinth of the Minotaur".

Etwas mehr vielleicht aber nicht viel.

Grund dafür ist die identische Grafikengine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was man bei allen MMO's im moment beachten sollte

- Eine Netzwerkkarte wo man "checksum offload/Prüffsummenberechnung" ausschalten kann
- 2Gb Ram oder mehr
- DSL 2000 oder höher
- mindestens eine Geforce 6800 oder Ati Vergleich und einen 3500+ CPU empfehlen.
- Und das Spiel auf eine extra Festplatte installieren, also eine physikalisch andere als das System, dadurch können Texturen schneller geladen werden

Damit sollte einem netten Abend in einem MMO deiner Wahl nichts im Wege stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*edit "JA" es gab dieses Thema schon.
*noch mehr Edit 
Ich habe eben mal ein paar Infos rausgesucht zu den Systemanforderungen von Labyrinth of the Minotaur

Windows XP, Pentium IV 2 GHz oder entsprechender AMD - 512 MB RAM, 3D-kompatible Grafikkarte mit 64 MB Grafikspeicher (werden wohl mindestvoraussetzungen sein)

ob die jetzt 100% stimmen kann ich nicht sagen, aber sie hören sich ok an.


----------



## El Pistolero (5. November 2007)

was is eine Netzwerkkarte wo man "checksum offload/Prüffsummenberechnung" ausschalten kann? ;P


----------



## Sagardo (5. November 2007)

> was is eine Netzwerkkarte wo man "checksum offload/Prüffsummenberechnung" ausschalten kann?



Da steckt die Antwort schon in der Frage *gg*


Ich habe sie zwar noch nicht gesehen, aber manchen Aussagen zur Folge soll es Netzwerkkarten geben, den diese Einstellmöglichkeit fehlt.

Dieses "Checksum offload" oder zu Deutsch "Prüffsummen" kann zu gigantisch hohen Latenzen und Verbindungsabrissen führen bei MMO's.
In diesem Fall stellt man diese Einstellung auf "Off" oder "Aus" und man kann prima zoggen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThomasO (5. November 2007)

Sagardo schrieb:


> Da steckt die Antwort schon in der Frage *gg*
> Ich habe sie zwar noch nicht gesehen, aber manchen Aussagen zur Folge soll es Netzwerkkarten geben, den diese Einstellmöglichkeit fehlt.
> 
> Dieses "Checksum offload" oder zu Deutsch "Prüffsummen" kann zu gigantisch hohen Latenzen und Verbindungsabrissen führen bei MMO's.
> ...



Lese ich zum ersten mal das!
Wo stellt man das ein? In den Netzwerkeinstellungen von Windoof selbst ?


----------



## Sagardo (5. November 2007)

Gerätemanager Netzwerkadapter/Netzwerkkarte/eigenschaften/erweitert

Sollte man aber nur bei Problemen umstellen.
Ich hatte damals auch ein Problem damit bei WOW und bei DAOC, nachdem ich es dann ausgestellt hatte ging es prima.
Mittlerweile habe ich es allerdings auf einer anderen Netzwerkkarte wieder aktiv und es läuft auch ohne Probleme.

Mit welchen Faktoren es zusammenhängt kann ich leider nicht sagen, da ich auch keine Ausbildung in dem Bereich habe^^.


----------



## ThomasO (5. November 2007)

Sagardo schrieb:


> Gerätemanager Netzwerkadapter/Netzwerkkarte/eigenschaften/erweitert
> 
> Sollte man aber nur bei Problemen umstellen.
> Ich hatte damals auch ein Problem damit bei WOW und bei DAOC, nachdem ich es dann ausgestellt hatte ging es prima.
> ...



Danke!
Den Tip geb ich mal weiter an die, die in meiner Gilde Verbindungsprobleme haben.


----------



## Sagardo (5. November 2007)

> Danke!
> Den Tip geb ich mal weiter an die, die in meiner Gilde Verbindungsprobleme haben.



Gern! Hoffentlich ist der Tipp hilfreich.


----------



## KennyKiller (5. November 2007)

Naja, ich kenn mich zwar gut aus aber das mit der Netzwerkarte hab ich noch nie gehört, zu den gennanten Systemanforderungen, ähm die sind ja mal richtig billig da könnt ichs noch mit meinem alten 2. Rechner (gerade 1 Rechner) spielen, aber ich denke mal für optimales spielen mit mittleren bis guten Auflösungen brauch man das: 2Kern Prozessor, 1,5GB !DDR2! großer Unterschied zu DDR(1), mind ne Grafikkarte die jetzt mit ner 8600GTS bzw 8800GTS bzw 8800GT mithalten kann oder ATI, 2900PRO/GT, SATA2 Platte, übrigens von dem wo du redest handelt es sich wahrscheinlich um eine Partition , also eine Teilung der Festplatte , so nun genug Fach gesimpelt^^


----------



## Sagardo (5. November 2007)

> übrigens von dem wo du redest handelt es sich wahrscheinlich um eine Partition , also eine Teilung der Festplatte , so nun genug Fach gesimpelt^^



ne ich meine eine extra Festplatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da sonst die Auslagerungsdatei, die Systemdateien und die Texturen über die eine Verbindung gehen und das zu Problemen beim laden von großen Texturmengen führen kann
Wie das bei SATA2 Platten ist kann ich nicht beurteilen, mein System hat noch SATA1 Controler.

Klar desto schneller der CPU und desto besser die Grafik um so besser lässt es sich spielen.
Ich spiele DAOC mit einer 1600x1200x32 @85Hz Auflösung und dem "Darkness Rising" Client im PVE mit bestem Wassereffekt und 10 Schatten, also alles auf Hoch und überhaupt keine Probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im RVR habe ich dann allerdings das Wasser auf niedrig und die Schatten aus.
Spielt sich da auch flüssig. Gut bei mehr als 100 Beteiligten wird es schon etwas langsam, da kommt dann meine 6800GT schon ganz schön ins Schwitzen ^^
In Sache Grafik werde ich wohl auch bald upgraden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein System 

AMD San Diego 3700+
2gb Ram 
Geforce 6800 GT
2 Sata 80GB und 120GB 
und ein schöner Samsung Syncmaster 1100MB Röhrenmonitor 21"


----------



## KennyKiller (5. November 2007)

Ups hab Ich ausversehen SATA2 geschrieben, meine eben Allgemein SATA^^
P.s.: Gibts SATA2 überhaupt schon? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Es kommt ja wie ich schon gesagt hab auf Sockel an, bzw PCIE oder AGP das macht sehr viel aus...


----------



## Sagardo (5. November 2007)

JO SATA2 gibet schon lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Platten sollen auch durch ein neues Protokoll schneller Daten verarbeiten können, wie stark die Auswirkungen dort sind konnte ich aber noch nicht selber "erleben" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jo PCIE ist ja schon seit längerem der Standart.Zu einem AGP System würde ich auch NIEMANDEN mehr raten, na gut ein bis Zwei Leuten vielleicht doch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber wenn man noch einen "älteren" PC hat , wie ich, braucht man aber nicht so viel Geld investieren, damit es spielbar ist (hoffe ich zumindest)


----------



## Noctulus (5. November 2007)

Also mal ein Kommentar zur Checksummenbildung:
Mit Standardeinstellungen wird die Checksumme des Netzwerkadapters von der darauf befindlichen Recheneinheit (hmmm... Slave-Prozessor?) gebildet.

Bei modernen CPUs (meine Standardaussage "Ab Power4 oder Power5") sollte getestet (!!!) werden, ob das Ausschalten dieser Funktion und damit die Checksummenbildung durch den Hauptprozessor einen Vorteil bringt. 
Da wir hier aber von Online Rollenspielen und nicht von Multi CPU Servern mit zig GB an Haupt- und diversen TB an Plattenspeicher reden, erscheint mir ein Performance Schub durch so eine Aktion eher als Gerücht.

Oder hat jemand mal Tests diesbezüglich gemacht? Insbesondere die Linux Spezies sollten doch mit ftp Tests gegen /dev/null zu einer hilfreichen Aussage kommen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sagardo (5. November 2007)

> Also mal ein Kommentar zur Checksummenbildung:
> Mit Standardeinstellungen wird die Checksumme des Netzwerkadapters von der darauf befindlichen Recheneinheit (hmmm... Slave-Prozessor?) gebildet.
> 
> Bei modernen CPUs (meine Standardaussage "Ab Power4 oder Power5") sollte getestet (!!!) werden, ob das Ausschalten dieser Funktion und damit die Checksummenbildung durch den Hauptprozessor einen Vorteil bringt.
> ...



Das war kein Tuningtipp von mir sondern eher ein Erfahrungswert, da ich mit eben genau dieser Einstellung ein Problem bei WOW und bei DAOC hatte. 
Das Problem hatte permanente Verbindungsabrisse als Folge und felehrhafte Informationen , so nannte das Spiel aufeinmal jeden Spieler "unbekannte entität" und machte das Einladen von manchen Daten unmöglich.Nachdem ich dann die Karte umgestellt habe, hatte ich das Problem nichtmehr. Das Problem ist bei Blizzard auch bekannt,aber vielleicht schon behoben.Wobei ich in letzter  Zeit wieder häufiger von dieser Fehlerbeschreibung höre.


----------



## horus85 (6. November 2007)

hi, bin nicht so der cpu freak und würde gerne wissen ob ich WAR auch mit meinem cpu spielen kann?
bis jetzt hat immer alles geklapt (guild wars/wow/...) aber hatte manche details immer runter gestuft(die nicht so wichtig sind)!

mein cpu:


System: Windows XP Home Edition
Processor: AMD Sempron(tm)   3000+,  MMX,  3DNow, ~2.0GHz
Memory: 1024MB RAM
Card name: RADEON 9250 / 128.0 MB
Festplatte: 150GB

int. 16000 leitung


antwort wäre net! danke


----------



## Sagardo (6. November 2007)

horus85 schrieb:


> hi, bin nicht so der cpu freak und würde gerne wissen ob ich WAR auch mit meinem cpu spielen kann?
> bis jetzt hat immer alles geklapt (guild wars/wow/...) aber hatte manche details immer runter gestuft(die nicht so wichtig sind)!
> 
> mein cpu:
> ...




Das wird schon recht knapp mit deinen Sachen.
ich denke mal eine 1024x768 Auflösung sollte aber klappen, wenn du wieder auf "unwichtige Sachen" verzichtest.
Aber die Grafikkarte würde ich mal bei Gelegenheit tauschen, das ist keine "Spielerkarte" sondern eher eine Desktoplösung.
eine  Geforce 7950 oder eine Ati X1950 wären noch gute und "günstige" Lösungen für den AGP.
Ansonsten sind 2GB Ram immer gut bei MMO's


----------



## RedHotChiliPeppers (6. November 2007)

würde spontan tippen, dass
2gb ram
 3, irgendwas ghz oder vielleicht ein 2,2 ghz dual core prozessor
geforce 7600-7900 oder radeon 19xx

für ein schönes spielerlebnis sorgen werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## horus85 (7. November 2007)

Sagardo schrieb:


> Das wird schon recht knapp mit deinen Sachen.
> ich denke mal eine 1024x768 Auflösung sollte aber klappen, wenn du wieder auf "unwichtige Sachen" verzichtest.
> Aber die Grafikkarte würde ich mal bei Gelegenheit tauschen, das ist keine "Spielerkarte" sondern eher eine Desktoplösung.
> eine  Geforce 7950 oder eine Ati X1950 wären noch gute und "günstige" Lösungen für den AGP.
> Ansonsten sind 2GB Ram immer gut bei MMO's






danke für den tip! 2GB wolte ich mir eh holen und ne neue Grafikkarte war ich am überlegen aber weis halt nicht welche! hättest du da en tip? so 200-300€ sind momentan drin(auch mehr wens sein mus)!

danke


----------



## Sagardo (7. November 2007)

Naja da muss man überlegen, was man machen will...

Dein System ist nicht gerade sooo super .

Du hast jetzt mehrere Möglichkeiten 

1. du kaufst dir einfach nur eine Graka (Saphire x1950pro oder Asus N7900GS/HTP) und nutzt deinen CPU und Speicher noch für ca. 1 Jahr.
ca. 150 Euro.
2. du kaufst dir einen neuen CPU  (AMD San Diego 3700),einen CPU Lüfter (CPU Lüfter
Freezer 64 Pro PWM) ein neues Board (MSI K8T Neo2-F v2.0), 2GB Ram (GeIL DIMM 2 GB DDR-400 Kit) und eine Grafikkarte (Saphire ATI x1950pro oder Asus N7900GS/HTP) und das hält bei deinen geringen Ansprüchen (nicht negativ gemeint) ca. 2-3 Jahre und du hast beim CPU noch später günstige aufrüstoptionen.Leider ist die Graka das Ende der Fahenstange auf dem AGP Slot.
ca. 330 Euro 

3. du stellst dir ein komplett neues System zusammen.


Du kannst ja mal bei www.Alternate.de reinschauen, da gibt es die Sachen und Alternate ist schnell,zuverlässig und relativ günstig.


----------



## horus85 (7. November 2007)

Sagardo schrieb:


> Naja da muss man überlegen, was man machen will...
> 
> Dein System ist nicht gerade sooo super .
> 
> ...




ok! wolte mir evt auch en ganz neuen rechner kaufen! aber weis halt nicht was und ob es sich lohnt weil eh alle paar monate was neues und bessere raus kommt! is eh noch lang bis war raus kommt deshalb werde ich mir evt in 2-3 monaten en neuen rechner kaufen! danke für die tips!!!!

gruß horus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yosh1^ (7. November 2007)

Die Prüfsumme die ihr oben besprochen habt macht nur eurer TCP/IP Protokoll, früher haben dies nicht gemacht, ist aber eigentlich ziemlich nützlich, sollte die Latenz von anfang an stimmen und ihr schaltet dies aus kann es passieren das der Server irgendwelche Befehle von euch nicht erhält und das kann im PvP schon ziemlich weh tun.


----------



## Rengaru (7. November 2007)

Was manche Leute hier für einen Mist schreiben.

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, sollte man evtl. die Klappe halten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit DDR1 kann man (fast, wohl nur durch Zahlen ein Unterschied erkennbar) genauso Spielen wie mit DDR2.

Mit nem mittelmäßigen Dualcore (X2 4200+) z.b., mindestens 1,5GB Ram (besser 2x1GB Ram wegen der DC-Funktion), und einer vernünftigen Grafikkarte (GeForce 8800GT für 230€, zuschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) sollte man vernünftig Spielen können.

Hoffe das verschafft einige Klarheit.


----------



## Kirath (7. November 2007)

also hier wird sich über systemanforderungen unterhalten und das spiel kommt erst gegen mitte/ende nächsten jahres raus...irgenwas stimmt da nicht. ich komm nur nich auf was


----------



## Rengaru (7. November 2007)

Hihi^^

Wer sich jetzt schon auf irgendwelche inoffiziellen Angaben verlässt, selbst Schuld.

Wird schon früh genug bekanntgegeben werden.


----------



## Sagardo (8. November 2007)

> also hier wird sich über systemanforderungen unterhalten und das spiel kommt erst gegen mitte/ende nächsten jahres raus...irgenwas stimmt da nicht. ich komm nur nich auf was



Nunja da es die gleiche Grafikengine von Oblivion und Dark Age of Camelot ist, ist es wohl keine Hexerei zu erraten, dass die Ansprüche ungefähr gleich sein werden.

Quelle


Also erstmal überlegen, dann kritisieren und das dann noch Fair bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wamboland (8. November 2007)

Sagardo schrieb:


> Nunja da es die gleiche Grafikengine von Oblivion und Dark Age of Camelot ist, ist es wohl keine Hexerei zu erraten, dass die Ansprüche ungefähr gleich sein werden.
> 
> Quelle
> Also erstmal überlegen, dann kritisieren und das dann noch Fair bitte
> ...



Wobei es auch bei DAoC eine Spanne gibt. Je nachdem wo oder mit wievielen Leuten man es zu tun hat, nimmt das Spiel ja gerne alles was da ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Direkt im Laby mit 150-250 Leuten hatte ich auch nur noch 5-15 FPS ^^ (X2 3800, 2GB, GF 7800GTX) 
Aber weniger als 2GB sollte man als MMOG Spieler eh nicht haben und bei den aktuellen Preisen ist das ja auch kein Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber bei mir wird wohl diesen Monat auch noch eine GF8800 GT das Gehäuse verschönern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sagardo (8. November 2007)

> Direkt im Laby mit 150-250 Leuten hatte ich auch nur noch 5-15 FPS ^^ (X2 3800, 2GB, GF 7800GTX)



Was für Grafikeinstellungen hast du denn ?


----------



## Kirath (8. November 2007)

Sagardo schrieb:


> Nunja da es die gleiche Grafikengine von Oblivion und Dark Age of Camelot ist, ist es wohl keine Hexerei zu erraten, dass die Ansprüche ungefähr gleich sein werden.
> 
> Quelle
> Also erstmal überlegen, dann kritisieren und das dann noch Fair bitte
> ...





ja, die engine, aber die ist bei weitem ja nicht alles. mein system lief mit Oblivion recht ok, in der Beta musste ich schon einige Ruckler und Aussetzer hinnehmen.
Das Problem ist einfach, dass die Engine noch WEIT davon entfernt war fertig oder gar optimiert zu sein. Zudem spielt hier ja auch der Netcode eine sehr entscheidene Rolle, und dieser war auch eher....*hust*..bescheiden.

Also wie gesagt, sich jetzt, wo das Spiel selbst von seinem Kern noch weiter von de Entwicklung entfernt ist, über genaue Hardwareanfordungen zu sprechen ist mehr als "kristallkugelig".

Im Endeffekt hoffe ich das das Spiel WENIGER hardwarelastig wird als zb. Oblivion.

Btw: Deine Quelle ist vom  12 Dez 2006. Ich denke seitdem bzw. bis zum Release wird sich da einiges verändert haben.


----------



## Sagardo (8. November 2007)

> Btw: Deine Quelle ist vom 12 Dez 2006. Ich denke seitdem bzw. bis zum Release wird sich da einiges verändert haben.



meinst du sie werden nochmal die Engine wechseln ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja ich denke mal , dass sie es ähnlich "gut" hinbekommen werden wie in DAOC, da es ja immerhin die selben Programierer sind.

Allerdings haben meine Angaben natürlich genauso wenig Anspruch auf Warheit wie deine vermutung, dass es nicht so sein wird.Ich bin natürlich kein Fachmann, das habe ich ja auch geschrieben, aber das ist meine Amateurhafte einschätzung.Wie genau ich damit liegen werde, wird uns der Juni zeigen ^^


----------



## Kirath (8. November 2007)

Sagardo schrieb:


> meinst du sie werden nochmal die Engine wechseln ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




nee...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. ich denke die engine bleibt die gleiche, aber auch die verändert sich und wird überarbeitet etc. das wollte ich nur damit sagen.


----------



## Dreal (8. November 2007)

wie findet ihr das angebot http://cgi.ebay.de/PENTIUM-DUAL-CORE-5-33-...4QQcmdZViewItem

ram nen bischen wenig und zur graka muss man nicht viel sagen.
das ganze mit ein wenig speicher pushen und ne 8800 rein und fertig so dachte ich,um für WAR gesichert zu sein.


----------



## Wamboland (8. November 2007)

Sagardo schrieb:


> Was für Grafikeinstellungen hast du denn ?



Alles max, alle Catamodels und 1280x1024


----------



## Sagardo (8. November 2007)

> wie findet ihr das angebot http://cgi.ebay.de/PENTIUM-DUAL-CORE-5-33-...4QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ram nen bischen wenig und zur graka muss man nicht viel sagen.
> das ganze mit ein wenig speicher pushen und ne 8800 rein und fertig so dachte ich,um für WAR gesichert zu sein.




nichts! 
Netzteil muss garantiert  neu
Arbeitspeicher               neu
Grafikkarte                    neu

was bleibt ? 
Ein Cpu, der ok ist ein Mainboard was wahrscheinlich Schrott ist und ein gehäuse was Schrott ist.Und das für 200 Euro ? ne lass mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber so langsam schweiffen wir ziemlich ab vom Thema, vielleicht solltest du mal in der Technikecke ein Thema aufmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Haihappen- (10. November 2007)

Ich denke schon das man sich ein bisschen an der Oblivion-Engine festhalten kann - obwohl ich hoffe das sie die Grafikstange nicht zu hoch setzen, so dass man auch in großen Schlachten nicht alzu viele Frames verschluckt - bis Mitte 2008 steigt die Leistung und sinkt der Preis von PC-Komponenten bestimmt noch um einiges, so dass jedermann nicht zu tief in die Tasche greifen muss um das Spiel so zu spielen das es schön aussieht.


----------



## KennyKiller (11. November 2007)

Dreal schrieb:


> wie findet ihr das angebot http://cgi.ebay.de/PENTIUM-DUAL-CORE-5-33-...4QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ram nen bischen wenig und zur graka muss man nicht viel sagen.
> das ganze mit ein wenig speicher pushen und ne 8800 rein und fertig so dachte ich,um für WAR gesichert zu sein.


Kauf dir bei hardwareversdand.de dein PC ,da kannste den zusammenstellen, und ist dazu einer der billigsten Shops... Bei ebay würde ich nie ein PC kaufen, voll der Beschiss, zb. die schreiben gar keine Marken hin oder (Corsair,MDT,TAKEMS,!!!.....!!!) und bei den Punkten liegt der Schwerpunkt, denn dan bekommt man ne Noname Marke, Netzteil sind sowieso NONAME , die können deinen ganzen PC zerschrotten, die Mainboards sind veraltet... Tipp nehm das P35-Ds3 von gygabite ist zurzeit das beste in Preileistung (99€)


----------



## Draon (6. Januar 2008)

Hiho zusammen.

Ich hab mal im Netz gesucht was das neue tolle Warhammer Age of Reckoning alles für Voraussetzungen für meinen kleinen Rechner haben will. Aber leider nix gefunden   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Weiß einer von euch was man da für einen tollen Rechner brauch?


----------



## Sagardo (6. Januar 2008)

Hier ist schon ein Thread in dem darauf hingewiesen wird, dass es schon so einen Thread gibt. Also bitte guckt wenigstens 2 minuten bevor ihr einen neuen Beitrag schreibt....

in dem Beitrag sind auch links zu den alten Beiträgen

Es hat die gleichen Voraussetzungen wie Oblivion ....


----------



## Draon (6. Januar 2008)

Danke und sorry wegen nicht richtigen suchen. Aber das ihr auch immer sofort meckern müsst ^^


----------



## Sagardo (6. Januar 2008)

Naja leider löscht niemand diese beiträge und dadurch wird das Forum immer unübersichtlicher und Einsteigerunfreundlicher , durch die Menge an unnützen Threads. 
ist natürlich nichts gegen dich , sowas ist mir auch schon mal passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (7. Januar 2008)

Wer WoW / LotRO auf höchster Auflösung problemlos spielen kann der wird mit WAR auch keinerlei Probleme haben. Man sollte halt genügend (2gig+) Arbeitsspeicher haben.


----------



## Grimmrog (7. Januar 2008)

Richtig, sucht doch selbst mal nach nem stichwort, entweder findet man keine Beiträge oder massig Beiträge von denen ca 90% nicht die Gesuchte Information beinhalten, bzw man dann 12 Seiten lesen muss in denen die Leute meist nur rumflamen, da schreibt man lieber eben nene Neues Thema und fertig, entweder man bekommt es da gesagt, oder wird auf die richtige Stelle verlinkt.


----------



## AhLuuum (7. Januar 2008)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> Richtig, sucht doch selbst mal nach nem stichwort, entweder findet man keine Beiträge oder massig Beiträge von denen ca 90% nicht die Gesuchte Information beinhalten, bzw man dann 12 Seiten lesen muss in denen die Leute meist nur rumflamen, da schreibt man lieber eben nene Neues Thema und fertig, entweder man bekommt es da gesagt, oder wird auf die richtige Stelle verlinkt.



Und dadurch, dass man, anstatt sich die Mühe zu machen und mal einen Thread durchzulesen, immer wieder neue Threads eröffnet, werden die Leute beim Benutzen der SuFu immer mehr sinnlose Threads finden, in denen dann am Ende ein Link steht. Doch anstatt sich diese dann wiederrum durchzulesen, eröffnen sie einen neuen Thread. Am Ende haben wir einen Teufelskreis, der die "Zumüllung" des Forums fördert.


----------



## Efgrib (7. Januar 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> Wer WoW / LotRO auf höchster Auflösung problemlos spielen



also deine sonstigen infos in allen ehren, aber der satz.... wow und hdro haben dermassen untersch. anforderungen...


----------



## -Haihappen- (8. Januar 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> Wer WoW / LotRO auf höchster Auflösung problemlos spielen kann der wird mit WAR auch keinerlei Probleme haben. Man sollte halt genügend (2gig+) Arbeitsspeicher haben.






Efgrib schrieb:


> also deine sonstigen infos in allen ehren, aber der satz.... wow und hdro haben dermassen untersch. anforderungen...


Da muss ich dir zustimmen, er redet jedoch von Auflösungen.. Ich kann WoW auf max. Einstellungen flüssig spielen - bei HdRo laggt es schon gerne mal bei "Hoch" (es gibt noch zwei weitere Stufen).


----------



## Pente (8. Januar 2008)

Ja LotRO und WoW unterscheiden sich grafisch sogar gewaltig. Mit meinem System (und das ist bei Gott nicht das aktuellste / beste) kann ich beide Spiele auf maximaler Auflösung mit maximalen Details spielen und habe bei beiden Spielen keinerlei Laggs oder ähnliches.

Ich habe bewusst beide Spiele genannt denn grundlegend kann man sagen, dass bei jedem bei dem WoW problemlos läuft WAR auch problemlos laufen wird (kommt halt nur drauf an mit welchen Einstellungen er WAR dann spielen können wird, aber immerhin kann er es spielen). LotRO ist ein grafisch gesehener Sprung zu WoW. Die Grafik ist um ein vielfaches anspruchsvoller und wer auch das mit maximalen Details und Auflösung problemlos spielen kann wird in WAR definitiv keinerlei Probleme haben.

Sorry falls das aus meinem vorherigen Post etwas undeutlich hervor ging. Ich wollte die WoW Grafik nicht mit LotRO gleichstellen das wäre doch recht übertrieben dazu ist LotRO WoW einfach grafisch gesehen mehr als überlegen.


----------



## di-chan (13. Januar 2008)

Ich mag nur kurz darauf hinweisen, dass das Abschalten der Prüfsummen Berechnung euren Rechner angreiffbar macht.

Zwar wird diese Prüfung normalerweise auch unterwegs vom ISP gemacht aber wenn ihr z.B: Fastpath habt, ist die ausgeschaltet.

Wenn man diese Prüfung ausschaltet ist es recht einfach euren Rechner mit gefälschten Packeten anzugreifen.

Immer dran denken, jede Sicherheitsprüfung, die man übergeht öffnet Löcher in eurer Sicherheit ^^


----------



## Pente (14. Januar 2008)

di-chan schrieb:


> Ich mag nur kurz darauf hinweisen, dass das Abschalten der Prüfsummen Berechnung euren Rechner angreiffbar macht.
> 
> Zwar wird diese Prüfung normalerweise auch unterwegs vom ISP gemacht aber wenn ihr z.B: Fastpath habt, ist die ausgeschaltet.
> 
> ...



Was nur dann ausschlaggebend wäre wenn man keinen Router mit Firewallfunktion besitzt. Wenn man will kann man Systeme "sicher genug" machen und diejenigen denen es dann noch gelingen würde diese Sicherheit zu umgehen interessieren sich definitiv nicht für eure Rechner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab seit 2002/2003 DSL Flatrate und hatte bisher noch nie Probleme mit Viren / Trojanern u.d.g. ... muss aber auch sagen, dass ich immer schon in einem doppelt geroutetem Netzwerk sitze  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## di-chan (15. Januar 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> Was nur dann ausschlaggebend wäre wenn man keinen Router mit Firewallfunktion besitzt. Wenn man will kann man Systeme "sicher genug" machen und diejenigen denen es dann noch gelingen würde diese Sicherheit zu umgehen interessieren sich definitiv nicht für eure Rechner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich wollte es nur anmerken ^^ Mein Rechner läuft auch seit 5 Jahren ohne das ich ihn neu aufsetzten musste. Wenn was kaput gegangen ist, dann immer nur Hardware :-P

Es gibt allerdings auch Wege, die in Router eingebauten FW zu überbrücken aber zum Glück können das die ganzen Bots noch nicht. Und direkt private Systeme angreifen lohnt sich für den Angreifer zum Glück nicht. Bin mal gespannt, wie sich das entwickelt, wenn jetzt der Bundestrojaner vorran getrieben wird....


----------



## anubas (16. Januar 2008)

Hm,was meint ihr (und ich bitte um vielfältige Meinungen),damit spielbar? und für alles zusammen mit Zusammenbau 420 Euro(alles neu)?Ich habe leider keine Ahnung(kann nur zocken) und brauche Rat von Technikern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


	2048MB DDR2 Corsair Value-Kit CL 4, PC4300/533


	AMD Athlon64 X2 4200+ AM2 box 2x512kB, Sockel AM2 EE 65W

	Gigabyte RX26P512H, 512MB, ATI Radeon 2600Pro, PCI-Express

	Jet Delta mit 400W-Netzteil

	Terratec Aureon 5.1 PCI

	Netzwerkkarte 1000BaseTX 10/100/1000 Mbps, PCI

	Microsoft Windows XP Home 

	Samsung SH-S203D bulk beige

	Maxtor DiamondMax 20 80GB, 2MB SATA II

	Maxtor DiamondMax 20 80GB, 2MB SATA II

	MSI K9N6SGM-V, Sockel AM2, NVIDIA MCP61, mATX, PCIe
ach ja und passt das alles überhaupt zusammen,hab so nen schlaues Rechner-Konfig-Tool bei hardwareversand.de benutzt.


----------



## Verce (16. Januar 2008)

laufen wirds damit garantiert
ob die komponenten jetzt zusammenpassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 musst halt schaun was das motherboard unterstüzt usw aber das "sollte" der rechner ja eigentlich mitchecken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## anubas (16. Januar 2008)

danke für die schnelle antwort.zusammenpassen hoffe ich, vor allem weil die mir den zusammen bauen. laufen sollte es auch habe gerade ein anderes forum gecheckt, wo der gute sterntaler mir geschrieben hat,dass wenn der rechner in bree bei lotro flüssig läuft WAR kein prob sein soll,und habe bis jetzt auf nem schlechteren rechner gespielt,war kein problem


----------



## Dragorius (16. Januar 2008)

Also...

ob euer Rechner fit ist für ein Spiel kann man auch in Erfahrung bringen indem man den PC scheinbar testen lässt. Ich sitze grade auf der Arbeit und hab den Link nicht zur Hand aber ca 16:30 editiere ich das mal hier rein. Irgendwo habe ich im Netz ne Seite gefunden auf der man den eigenen Rechner testen lassen kann ob er geeignet ist für diverse Spiele. Dort konnte ich meinen Rechner auch testen lassen ob er z.b. Age of Conan, Warhammer Online oder World of Warcraft tauglich ist.

mfg Drago


----------



## Terriom (16. Januar 2008)

anubas schrieb:


> Hm,was meint ihr (und ich bitte um vielfältige Meinungen),damit spielbar?
> 
> 2048MB DDR2 Corsair Value-Kit CL 4, PC4300/533
> AMD Athlon64 X2 4200+ AM2 box 2x512kB, Sockel AM2 EE 65W
> ...



Das es mit den Daten sicherlich laufen wird kann ich auch nur bestätigen... Ob das zusammenpasst, weiß ich leider auch nicht sicher. Aber so viel ich weiß, sollte es gehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atek (16. Januar 2008)

anubas schrieb:


> Hm,was meint ihr (und ich bitte um vielfältige Meinungen),damit spielbar? und für alles zusammen mit Zusammenbau 420 Euro(alles neu)?Ich habe leider keine Ahnung(kann nur zocken) und brauche Rat von Technikern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ehm 
1. was willst du ausgeben?
2. wie biste denn auf sone Müll Konfiguration gekommen?

Ma so nebenbei, wieso 2x 80gb? und denn mit 2MB Cach? Wer  was ordentliches will geht gleich auf 16mb Cach und 250GB fr 60€.
2GB laufen bei WAR für sehr gute Performance würd ich aber eher noche 1 oder 2 GB drauf packen. Aber denk dran Windows 32Bit erkennt nur 2GB nur mti Adresserweiterung max 3,5GB.
Prozessor würd ich generell noch warten, weil bald neue AMD Prozis rauskommen dmench Intel die Preise senken muss. Und denn würd ich auch nen Intel Dual Core E6850 umsteigen. Graka würd ich mit eher ne 8600GTS o.ä holen.
Und warum zur Hölle nen mATX Board? Würd ih nur machen, wenn du dir kein normales Gehäuse kaufen kannst!


----------



## Dragorius (16. Januar 2008)

Dragorius schrieb:


> Also...
> 
> ob euer Rechner fit ist für ein Spiel kann man auch in Erfahrung bringen indem man den PC scheinbar testen lässt. Ich sitze grade auf der Arbeit und hab den Link nicht zur Hand aber ca 16:30 editiere ich das mal hier rein. Irgendwo habe ich im Netz ne Seite gefunden auf der man den eigenen Rechner testen lassen kann ob er geeignet ist für diverse Spiele. Dort konnte ich meinen Rechner auch testen lassen ob er z.b. Age of Conan, Warhammer Online oder World of Warcraft tauglich ist.
> 
> mfg Drago



http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/referrer/srtest


----------



## Efgrib (17. Januar 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> Ja LotRO und WoW unterscheiden sich grafisch sogar gewaltig. Mit meinem System (und das ist bei Gott nicht das aktuellste / beste) kann ich beide Spiele auf maximaler Auflösung mit maximalen Details spielen und habe bei beiden Spielen keinerlei Laggs oder ähnliches.



auch das halt ich für ein gerücht, da die dx10 grafik doch sehr hw-anspruchsvoll ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber das wird jetzt a) offtopic und b) kleinlich *g*


----------



## Sagardo (18. Januar 2008)

Dragorius schrieb:


> http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/referrer/srtest




Ich kann da kein Warhammer online finden.bin ich blind oder ist es noch zu früh ?


----------



## Wamboland (18. Januar 2008)

Also die 2x 80 GB sind echt sehr sinnfrei, zumal die doch sicher schweine teuer sein werden.

Na ja, ist halt nen PC wie vor 2 Jahren oder so... würde ich lieber sparen und dann für 600€ was ordentliches kaufen.

Intel E6850, 2 GB RAM, GF 8800 GT, 250 GB HD. Wenn du den in 2-3 Monaten kaufst zahlst wohl auch nur noch 400€, also würde ich mir das echt nochmal überlegen.


----------



## Verce (19. Januar 2008)

und (warscheinlich) kannst du dir die HDDs eh sparen, es sei denn du hast mit deiner/n jetziger/n platzprobleme


----------



## MoGyM (19. Januar 2008)

Dragorius schrieb:


> http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/referrer/srtest



ich seh da auch kein warhammer online
es kann ja sein das er es mit warhammer mark of chaos verwechselt hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Haihappen- (20. Januar 2008)

Also ich kann euch nur empfehlen zu w.a.r.ten. Ihr wisst noch nicht wann W.A.R genau erscheinen wird - bis dahin sind die Rechner, die ihr euch jetzt kaufen würdet, wahrscheinlich um einiges billiger. Ihr könntet euch also, wenn W.A.R draußen ist, einen viel besseren Rechner leisten - ihr müsst halt nur wissen ob ihr den Rechner sofort braucht oder w.a.r.ten könnt.


----------



## klkraetz (21. Januar 2008)

omFg 

Hallo Leute, als ich diesen thread durchgelesen hab musste ich sehr oft sehr schmunzeln über diverse Sachen die hier über Hardware gesagt wurden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das man sich für WAR unbedingt nen neuen Rechner hohlen sollte ist quatsch mit Soße. Ich habe noch immer ein relativ altes System :

Intel Celeron 2300 @ 3200 Mhz 
2 GB RAM  DDR 1
Geforce 7800 512 MB AGB!!
Hiper 580W Netzteil
MSI 848p Neo-V Ver2.0
1000er DSL 

Das sind mal die wichtigen Angaben. Oblivin spiele ich mit 1600*1200 in Max Details alles an was geht (ausser BLOOM, HDR is nicer) auf 30 fps.
WoW ist auch alles auf Max Details und 1600*1200, und ausser in Shatt ab ich keine Ruckler. Auch bei 40mann raids oder AV 0 Ruckler.

Kommt also auch darauf an wie man seine Hardware einrichtet und einstellt. Auch dazu gesagt das ich mit dem System auch kein Crysis spielen werde ^^ Aber für ein MMO braucht man keine 8800er. Oder was erwartet ihr ? Crysis als MMO ? oder wie ??


Zum Kommentar wo ich am meisten lachen musste : 

Zitat von Atek 

Ma so nebenbei, wieso 2x 80gb? und denn mit 2MB Cach? Wer was ordentliches will geht gleich auf 16mb Cach und 250GB fr 60€.


Also soweit ich weiß und nachdem was ich gelernt habe, ist 1 80er schneller als eine 250er, dazu kommt das wenn du dir die Daten anschaust du bei der zugriffszeit von beiden 8,5ms hast und beide 7200 upm was bei längeren ladearbeiten die 80er bevorzugt nur beim schreiben hast dann mit der von dir genannten 250er einen vorteil. 
Dazu kommt das du 2 80er im Raid laufen lassen kannt wo du dann speed technisch gesehen mit der 250er mal garnet hinterherkommst, da ist dann auch der chache ....egal!! Auch ohne Raid kann er immer noch auf HDD 1 Sytem (win) und auf HDD 2 Progs (war, etc,...) installieren wo du auch nen geschwindigkeitsschub hast.
Wenn du wirklich ne schnelle HDD willst hohl dir kein SATA2 sondern SCSI, immer noch am schnellsten. Falls dir das aber zu laut ist, probiers mit ner WD Raptor damit bist dann am besten aufgehoben !! 

Bei WinXp 32Bit Mehr als 2 GB is mal totale geldverschwendung!!
Bei dem Prozessor und dem MB geb ich dir recht. Intel ist Preil/Leistngsmäßig weit vor AMD und mATX is fürm ... 
Wegen der GraKa, bin ich geteilter Meinung. Wenn er nen Top PC will und ne 8800 kaufen soll (die scho fast so viel kostet wie das von ihm angestrebte System!!!) dann müsste er das komplete System umkloppen weil das so währ als ob du nen Ferrari Motor in nen Trabbi baust! Im Mittelklasse Segment ist ATI derzeit besser vom Preis/Leistungsverhältniss, und da er ne Karte hatt die in sein Sys passt find ich das i.O. 

MfG


----------



## Sagardo (21. Januar 2008)

Was bringt bei einem MMO die meiste Peformance und bringt den besten Spielfluss ?

1.CPU 
MMO's sind meisst sehr CPU lastige Spiele , da eine große Menge an Texturen geladen werden muss und viele Spieler Zeitgleich dargestellt und berechnet werden müssen.

2.RAM (Arbeitsspeicher)
Ein Schneller CPU alleine bringt natürlich nichts, er braucht auch genügend Arbeitsspeicher.
2GB RAM sind vollkommen ausreichend für ein MMO, es sei denn man hat ein 64bit Windoof.
Beim RAM sollte man vielleicht auch nicht den billigsten nehmen, da eine schnelle Zugriffzeit die Ladezeiten verkürzen kann.

3.HDD (Festplatten)
2 Festplatten ! Eine für das System und eine für das MMO , das verringert ladezeiten bei großen Mengen von Texturen, die bei MMO's häufig auftreten s.o.
Vorallem bei WAR , wenn man an Schlachten von mehr als 200 Spielern denkt.
Typisches Zeichen für das Nachladen der Texturen ist sind kurze bis lange aussetzer und ein hörbares "rödeln" der Festplatte.

4.Graka
Eine nicht ganz soooo wichtige Komponente in den meisten MMO's mal abgesehen von Asia Grindern, die schon sehr gute Engines verwenden.
Mir ist dennoch kein MMo bekannt das nicht gut auf einer Geforce 7900 laufen sollte (150 Euro ca.)

5.Internetverbindung
Die Internetverbindung ist immer dann interessant, wenn man Patches downloaden möchte/muss.
Ansonsten ist ein 1000er DSL mehr als ausreichend für das MMO, Ventrilo/TS und Musik hören + surfen.
Also ist eine große Brandbeite nur von Vorteil beim saugen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und damit EIGENTLICH nicht so wichtig , halt nur zum patchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Noch etwas bei MMO's

Wenn man zu einer großen Schlacht gehen möchte(200 Spieler +), kann man vorher Schatten ausschalten und die Sichtweite etwas runter schrauben , auch die Qualität der Texturen sind in dem Moment nicht so wichtig, da sie in dem Megagewusel eh nicht zur Geltung kommen.
Diese MAßnahmen sind während des Kampfes kaum bis garnicht auffälig geben aber eine Menge Performance 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zum Thema WAR und seine Systemanforderung nochmal "es ist die gleiche Engine wie von Oblivion. Hier mal die Anforderungen, die 4Players dazu rausgeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man sollte sich für WAR schon im empfohlenen Bereich bewegen, etwas darüber würde ich sagen.
Aber DAS sollte wohl heutzutage kaum ein Problem sein , denke ich.

P.S. 2 Gb Ram und eine 2. Hdd zu den Anforderungen dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Edit 
Ich habe Hier noch ein paar screens von Oblivion, die zeigen was man mit der Engine machen kann.


Wie immer haben meine Angaben natürlich keinen Anspruch auf Richtigkeit *gg


----------



## Feinkost (21. Januar 2008)

Sagardo schrieb:


> 3.HDD (Festplatten)
> 2 Festplatten ! Eine für das System und eine für das MMO , das verringert ladezeiten bei großen Mengen von Texturen, die bei MMO's häufig auftreten s.o.
> Vorallem bei WAR , wenn man an Schlachten von mehr als 200 Spielern denkt.
> Typisches Zeichen für das Nachladen der Texturen ist sind kurze bis lange aussetzer und ein hörbares "rödeln" der Festplatte.


hm in mein gehäuse wird wohl keine 2. festplatte reinpassen glaub ich darum kp wie ich das machen soll.... ich glaub ne externe usb festplatte wird nicht reichen oder?
/edit: ok ne zweite platte passt schon rein aber trotzdem die frage geht ne exterme usb festplatte? oder is das zu langsam


----------



## Sagardo (21. Januar 2008)

Feinkost schrieb:


> hm in mein gehäuse wird wohl keine 2. festplatte reinpassen glaub ich darum kp wie ich das machen soll.... ich glaub ne externe usb festplatte wird nicht reichen oder?
> /edit: ok ne zweite platte passt schon rein aber trotzdem die frage geht ne exterme usb festplatte? oder is das zu langsam




Warum willst du denn unbedingt ne Externe Festplatte via USB nutzen ? 
Damit du in der Schule spielen kannst oder auf der Arbeit ? ^^

also ich würde die festplatte "normal" einbauen wie das mit USB oder USB 2.0 ist kann ich dir nicht genau sagen.


----------



## beavis666 (1. März 2008)

Feinkost schrieb:


> hm in mein gehäuse wird wohl keine 2. festplatte reinpassen glaub ich darum kp wie ich das machen soll.... ich glaub ne externe usb festplatte wird nicht reichen oder?
> /edit: ok ne zweite platte passt schon rein aber trotzdem die frage geht ne exterme usb festplatte? oder is das zu langsam


also das sollte echt nicht das problem sein. dann hol dir halt nen neues gehäuse. das hier http://www.alternate.de/html/product/detai...articleId=71582 bietet genug platz und die qualli stimmt bei dem preis auch noch. programme auf usb platten würd ich nicht unbedingt instalieren. ne andere möglichkeit wär noch ne sata festplatte extern zu legen. bei meinem board war son ding dabei (hinten in ne slotblende son teil, wo man sich strom und sata aus dem pc holt und die hd dann hinten an der slotblende anschliessen kann)


----------

